# Finally got a tractor! :)



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I had a Cub Cadet 1525 in lawaway at TSC for $1600. Some of you might remember this as the one with 110 hours on the clock that was supposedly left with the key in the "on" position to accumulate hours.

I just got back from Lowes. They had 2 1525's...1 that has been on the floor since Oct. for $1399, and another that was unboxed just a week and a half ago. for $1509. Even though they both have zero hours, I wondered how many kids have played with the controls, etc.. so I opted for the $1509 one. It will be delivered Friday! :drinkin: birthdaywi :cheers: 

I did away with the lawaway at TSC, and used the money down to get a 10 cu. foot dump cart and a front bumber for the CC1525. 

Sorry for takin' up board space with a silly post, but Im excited! No more push mowing 1.2 acres!

Drinks are on me...
Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *I
> Sorry for takin' up board space with a silly post, but Im excited! No more push mowing 1.2 acres!
> 
> ...


Not silly AT ALL. I think we all remember getting our first tractor. Congrats, and enjoy!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## floridaboy (Sep 24, 2003)

*Congratulations*

Nice move Greg! Nothing beats a tractor over a push mover. Especially when mowing over an acre. I hope it runs forever or at least till you decide to trade up.    

:tractorsm


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

They seem to be well built tractors. congrats!

:elephant:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Greg, congratulations on the new tractor! Always seems like the toughest part is the shopping around for price and the options on it and that come with it. Not a silly post at all! This is EXACTLY what Tractor Forum is all about. Be sure to post some pics, and give us your observations and feedback after you make the first cut with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

floridaboy, welcome to Tractor Forum! Great to have another member aboard! :friends: :cheers: Don't be shy about posting!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to the wonderful world of Cub Cadet. You have a nice LT that you got at a super price:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats on the new machine.
Bob


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I was beginning to think I was out of luck, but it ended up working out great. I didn't get my Lowes 10% off coupon in time, but I'm not gonna complain. 

Come on Friday! It still looks like it will be awhile before I cut the grass, but the tractor and cart will be put to use before the grass starts growing. 

Greg


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Congrats on a nice little tractor.......


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats Greg! I'm pretty sure you'll spend a lot of time with your new baby before you take it on its maiden voyage. I imagine a couple of trips up and down the drive are in store. Enjoy the moment, it's a great feeling.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is mine isnt she pretty 
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=3f9d1341-3de2-61e9-4d9d-125920925336&size=>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats! Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yea Jody- that is be-yooti-full! lol Here s the kind of luck I have. I applied for the Lowes "new mover 10% off" coupon awhile back. I had about given up on it. Well, this morning while checking my e-mail, guess what was there? Yes, you guessed it- my Lowes 10% coupon.

I called them and explained what was up, and he said bring the reciept for the tractor in, along with the coupon and they would honor it. That makes the tractor $1358 rather than $1509 (before tax of course). Im an even happier camper now! 

Anyone with a CC 1525, please post pics if ya have any. Im getting tired of looking at the same pic in the brochure. 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations on your new ride. Good value for the buck.

Happy mowing!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Good deal on a good LT


----------



## MrWiggles2 (Feb 26, 2004)

:homereat: 

I love my 1515. They are solid tractors, great cut, a blast to ride.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, after an interesting day, the 1525 is home. My Friday was intersting starting at 6:15...couldn't sleep, decided to stay up. To be brief, Friday consisted of a flat tire on our van, telling my boys that their dog is missing, Lowes not having my name on file for any delivery, and I was supposed to go in to work as early as possible.

The Lowes truck appeared as I was changing a tire, then it was off to work. Once I got home, I went straight to the garage to clean up the tractor a bit, read up on some info, and enjoy a cold liquid libation...or two.

I ended up greasing everything just to make sure, and everything took a pretty good amount of grease except for the zerk on the left front axle. I started it up and let it run for a couple minutes. It now has .3 hours on it. 

Anyway, I have a question for anyone familiar with the 1500 series; Where is the zerk fitting for the steering column? I seem to remember reading somewhere that it was underneath the battery and hard to get to. I do not see one anywhere, and just want to make sure. Am I possibly thinking of the 1000 series?

Thanks for any help,
Greg


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Does anyone know where the steering zerk is? 

Anyway, I got to drive it around a bit today, and even had my better half running it around the driveway. I got to looking, and it seemed the front wheels were almost pointed outward. The manual suggests total toe-in at between 1/16" and 5/16". Rather than measuring from the inside lip of the front wheels, I measured from centerline to centerline...the wheels WERE pointed outwards, and had almost 1/4" toe-OUT! 

It took about 1/2 hour, but now has almost 1/4" toe in, which is within guidelines. The steering wheel is straight too.

I like it alot, and I'm looking forward to putting it to the test this Summer!

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I like the bumper. Looks nice the yellow color. Ride any better after the allianment?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a nice looking tractor Greg. I have to chuckle as I read your posts on it. I went through the same things. Went over every inch of mine when I got it. Spent hours checking and rechecking stuff. I like that the bumper is painted the same color as the tractor, mines black. Hmmmmm......need to go see if I can match the tractor color.

I find it amazing how much time I can spend with an inanimate mechanical contraption and derive so much enjoyment out of it. Must be a guy thing.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL...I got to thinking that I probably shouldnt gawk at it any longer than what it takes to cut the grass- but it's too late.

Paul- I dunno about the steering, as I did it after driving it. Id try it out today, but it's cold and rainy. If the extended forecast holds up, it's supposed to be 60 degrees by this Saturday.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

congrats fusion on the nice new ride.. looks great.. even better with the 10% discount... 

:spinsmile


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

1.2 acres with a pusher. Ouch. Thats alot of walking. Enjoy your new ride!!!!


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

The new ride will take care of the "Green shoe syndrome" congrats.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL. It was relaxing and a good source of exercise for awhile, but it quickly turned into a chore rather than something I enjoyed. 

We in Ohio woke up to a totally white ground, so It looks like it will be awhile before I get to use it.  But when the warm weather does get here, I should be ready to rock and roll.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg i will send some up there I think it in the 80s today  
Jody


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Sure...go ahead and rub it in. LOL This is the winter that just wont end. Supposed to get a little snow again today and tomorrow too.

Oh well, what can ya do?
Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *Sure...go ahead and rub it in. LOL This is the winter that just wont end.
> 
> Oh well, what can ya do?
> Greg *


What can you do?? 

Pull that deck off and ride it around on the snow... just to see how it runs... 

I feel your pain fusion.. I got my tractor in November (a year and a half ago) 

I did not have thrower at the time, so i had to park it in the shed and wait and wait and wait for a very long winter to end before i could actually use it...

Id go out in the shed and look at it and start it up every few weeks but it was a long wait...


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i can't wait to get my new (to me) gravely tractor. its 17 h.p with an 8 speed trans and a shuttle shift too. i just ahve to get it sterted and put tires on it and im set.


----------

